# 2 part wood bleach



## lacman (Mar 13, 2012)

Hello all, My current quandary is trying to find 2 part wood bleach. I need very little. But it has become very difficult to find a source in Minnesota that will sell this product. I can find a few online vendors that will sell a 2 gallon kit, but what I need is a pint kit. I assume the legions of wood finishers can help to direct me to a source.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

I believe the last two part bleach I bought I got at home depot. I don't really see the point in it. It's only a little bit more effective than Clorox bleach made for clothes that you can get anywhere.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

A two part wood bleach differs from Clorox in that it's not chlorine based but rather hydrogen peroxide and sodium hydroxide. You can find it in many places or order a pint system* here*.



















.


----------



## Rick Mosher (Feb 26, 2009)

You must have got a bad batch Steve. 2 part wood bleach is powerful stuff. It will turn walnut bone white with 2 or 3 applications, just don't get any on you. From what I read on one site Kleen Strip discontinued their 1 quart size and only make it in gallon kits now.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Rick Mosher said:


> You must have got a bad batch Steve. 2 part wood bleach is powerful stuff. It will turn walnut bone white with 2 or 3 applications, just don't get any on you. From what I read on one site Kleen Strip discontinued their 1 quart size and only make it in gallon kits now.


What brand do you use? I know over the years I've tried several and haven't been impressed.


----------



## Rick Mosher (Feb 26, 2009)

We have Kleen Strip at the shop right now I believe. I just did some samples on rustic white oak (knots and checks) that were bleached first and then finished to mimic aged wood.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Steve Neul said:


> What brand do you use? I know over the years I've tried several and haven't been impressed.


I've been thinking about why you might have not had good results.The 2 part bleach comes in two separate containers. You can't apply part "A", and then on top of that apply part "B". The two parts need to be mixed together before application.


















.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

cabinetman said:


> I've been thinking about why you might have not had good results.The 2 part bleach comes in two separate containers. You can't apply part "A", and then on top of that apply part "B". The two parts need to be mixed together before application.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's been so long since I've used the two part bleach, I can't remember how it was used but I can assure you it was done according to label instructions. I've just never had an occasion where clorox didn't work for my so I quit trying to use the two part bleach.


----------



## Rick Mosher (Feb 26, 2009)

cabinetman said:


> I've been thinking about why you might have not had good results.The 2 part bleach comes in two separate containers. You can't apply part "A", and then on top of that apply part "B". The two parts need to be mixed together before application.


It depends on the brand. In some states now if you mix the 2 together they gel instantly, ruining the entire mix. Something about consumer safety I'm sure. I have used them separately and they worked fine as well but I also like mixing them together first. Steve you may have got a really old batch that didn't work anymore. Definitely MUCH more powerful than Clorox orOxalic Acid.


----------



## RocNap (Jun 23, 2013)

Hi lacman,
I don’t know just how far from Alexandria you live… but there is a Mega Store franchise called Menards, they carry Zinsser Wood Bleach Kit:

Model Number: 42138 | Menards® SKU: 5619085

It comes in 8oz bottles (part A & B) for around $7.00, the problem is I don’t think they will ship it; I had to drive 35 Miles one way to pick it up!! If you know someone close to the store, have them pick it up and send it to you.

The address for Manards is:

215 50th Avenue 
West Alexandria, MN 56308

Or search for “Zinsser Wood Bleach Kit” or “Zinsser 2- part Wood Bleach Kit” 
I bought 2 just because it's getting so hard to find the 8oz kits!

Hope this helps
RocNap


----------



## lacman (Mar 13, 2012)

:thumbsup:Thanks RocNap, my local Menards has one.


----------



## VanessaM (Dec 29, 2021)

lacman said:


> Hello all, My current quandary is trying to find 2 part wood bleach. I need very little. But it has become very difficult to find a source in Minnesota that will sell this product. I can find a few online vendors that will sell a 2 gallon kit, but what I need is a pint kit. I assume the legions of wood finishers can help to direct me to a source.


Amazon has 2-part kits in pint-size.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jul 4, 2018)

welcome to the forum, Vanessa - what part of the world are you in ? what kind of woodworking do you do ?
please look at the dates of the topics when you want to respond - this one is 8 years old.


----------



## kcm.MN (Dec 23, 2021)

Steve Neul said:


> I believe the last two part bleach I bought I got at home depot. I don't really see the point in it. It's only a little bit more effective than Clorox bleach made for clothes that you can get anywhere.


We stocked up on Clorox bleach crystals a few years back. Got them real cheap then. Now can't hardly touch them when you can find them.

Here's another variation (on Amazon) that would work. Just add less water to make a stronger strength:









Amazon.com: AMAZE! Ultra Concentrated Bleach Tabs for Laundry and Home Cleaning. Lavender Scent (CASE of 6 Bottles) : Health & Household


Buy AMAZE! Ultra Concentrated Bleach Tabs for Laundry and Home Cleaning. Lavender Scent (CASE of 6 Bottles) on Amazon.com ✓ FREE SHIPPING on qualified orders



www.amazon.com


----------



## mriab1962 (8 mo ago)

I will be recommending WOOD KOTE product: (link removed by moderator)


----------

